# who has a lathe for sale?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 13, 2016)

where do i go to find someone with a decent sized lathe for sale? I am getting way too close to season starting for turkey call making without having my Nova running...looks like i may have to spring for something else till I get mine going.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

I've got a delta 46-460 I'd cut you one hell of a deal on. The main issue is the motor needs to be looked at, most likely needs new brushes. You're not close to me are you?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm sure you already thought of craigslist, maybe local turning clubs.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> You're not close to me are you?



I can loan you a map if you need one Colin. But no . . . even though both of y'alls states start with M's, y'all aren't exactly neighbors.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I can loan you a map if you need one Colin. But no . . . even though both of y'alls states start with M's, y'all aren't exactly neighbors.



I knows dat. but thank you kindly for been thinking of me.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Speakin from driving experience of not to distant past (_I turned south on 35 - 100 miles west of you, and stopped at Pappy's place back in July._)... Y'all are a fer piece from one another!!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 14, 2016)

not too bad if you were Paul Bunyan on a stroll...LOL...like 900+ miles but hey at least you replied...thanks


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 14, 2016)

Another M state resident here who'd offer you a deal on a lathe ... sorry you are so far away


----------



## Sprung (Sep 14, 2016)

I also have an extra lathe collecting dust. At least I think it still works. But, I'm also a resident of the same M state as Colin. Even though this one breaks down into smaller pieces (the headstock separates from the bead and the bed breaks down into two pieces), it would still be $40 to $50 just to ship it (I know that, because I already paid to ship it once...) - probably more than the lathe is worth! Not a picture of mine, but the one I have sitting in the corner collecting dust is the exact same lathe. I wasn't kidding when I said it's probably not worth what it would cost to ship it...


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a Jet 1220 but I am probably 200 miles.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm in the "T" state and do have a Vega 1447 that needs a new home. Nothing wrong, just no room.


----------

